

iFart And Pull My Finger Battle To Stink Up The App Store. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/12/ifart-and-pull-my-finger-battle-to-stink-up-the-app-store-please-let-it-stop-here/

======
iamdave
_Don’t get me wrong - both applications are funny, and I’ll probably use them
to play a prank or two over the holidays. But I fear that developers will now
flood the App Store with similar juvenile apps looking to make a quick buck_

This.

I'm all about fun, pointless apps that just let you waste time for hours on
end, but he's got a point. Apps are going to come in left and right that are
just, overtly DUMB. And when it happens, I can't wait to hear the faint giggle
of Steve Jobs sitting in his office as the blogosphere starts to erupt "what's
the deal with all of these dumb applications??"

 _The general population has a seemingly insatiable appetite for dumb shit_

Furthermore, this made me chuckle because the first two comments validate the
sentence so easily.

~~~
callmeed
Have you browsed a magazine rack or TV listings lately? Most of it is pretty
far from intellectually stimulating.

What makes the app store "sacred ground"? If there's a market for dumb stuff,
let people sell it. If it's both dumb and unwanted, then it should get buried
at the bottom soon enough.

~~~
iamdave
I'm not saying they shouldn't be included as I don't have an iPhone, nor do I
develop for the iPhone; I've got a CrackBerry and I write for that. The beauty
of the CrackBerry is if you want to write an app and distribute it, you can.

------
mattmcknight
I thought Applers were too mature to be into this sort of thing.

